# Mt Gould (NW of Meekatharra)



## Niall (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Everyone.

Just got back from a trip up to Mt Gould (NW of Meekatharra) with a mate.
Turned out to be a good trip, even though the first 2 days we had rain and that I was sick as can be for more than half the time we were up.

It is still a bit cool up there at the moment, unfortunately we did not see any snakes.

Western Netted Dragon _Ctenophorus reticulatus
_There were plenty of these good looking dragons running about.












Central Netted Dragon _Ctenophorus nuchalis
_We only found around a hand full of this specie whiles we were there.










Spotted Military Dragon _Ctenophorus maculatus sp
_





_Ctenotus severus

_





Stripe tailed Pygmy Monitor _Varanus caudolineatus_
















_Gehyra pilbara
_





Ring tailed Dragon _Ctenophorus caudicinctus caudicinctus_






Yellow Spotted Monitor _Vananus panoptes rubidus_








Cheers,
Niall


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice photos looks like a good trip.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 14, 2011)

Great photos - every animal looks fat and healthy!

Jamie


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 14, 2011)

amazing finds !!!


----------



## bigi (Oct 15, 2011)

wow look at the yellow on the wester netted, looks like a male and doesnt seemed pleased with you


----------



## jordanmulder (Oct 15, 2011)

Great finds! those netteds are particularly stunning IMO!


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 16, 2011)

Daym they are some awesome species. Those western netteds are insane. Love the Caudolineatus as well awesome finds. Everything is so Red.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 16, 2011)

> Everything is so Red.



I got the same feeling. As if he was shooting with a red filter.


----------



## Niall (Oct 16, 2011)

What you see is what it is.
No effects added.
Im shooting with a Canon 550 and a 100mm macro lens.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 16, 2011)

Yeah I didn't mean to suggest there was. Just everything is so red.....


----------



## Niall (Oct 25, 2011)

All good mate.


----------



## 69blottfilms69 (Oct 25, 2011)

Great shot what cam do you use
and it looks like a outback very dry place


----------



## Niall (Oct 25, 2011)

Im shooting with a Canon 550 and a 100mm macro lens.

This part of WA had server flooding last wet season, there is still a good amount of water in some of the rivers.
Its always good to see the outback flooded, since it has been dry for so long.


----------

